

Show HN: One App for Android - unstop01
http://one.hackplan.com/android

======
unicornporn
Oh, excellent! There's one crucial thing missing though. There is no sharing
functionality. I always save links to my Pinboard account (via the Android
Pinboard app) when browsing sites like this. One thing that would make this
app absolutely terrific would be the ability to log in to your reddit account
to get your personalized reddit feed based on the subreddits you subscribe to.
Thanks for making it free!

~~~
dhbradshaw
Making content share-able on your app is super-simple on Android because of
Intents. Just a few lines of code and you're hooked up to 10 applications.

------
Mr_P
So, it's an RSS reader with a hard-coded list of sites?

